# Blue and Green News and Weather Widgets!



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

Here are blue and green news/weather widgets, can do any other colors. Side load through drop box or ADB push. Make sure you uninstall any current genie.apk's then load mine, enjoy!


----------



## JBulluck (Aug 28, 2011)

Been out of the mix for quite awhile now and forgive me if I'm just stupid but I cannot find this app in the market for my TBolt. I used this app all the time w/ my OG Droid and was able to find it in market after I would switch ROMs or whatever.

Is this app not avail for TBolts? I haven't rooted yet but I've been considering it, would this make a difference?


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi! This is the original app just themed out blue or green, you should be able to side load through drop box or adb push to system/app or data/app and it will work just fine for you.


----------

